# Let me know when the whiting bite heats up....



## Chap (Mar 10, 2015)

Man I am ready for surf fishing for whiting.  Sitting on the beach, soaking up some sun and salt air.  Great way to spend time with my daughter.  And the whiting are mighty tasty.  And I am getting so impatient.  I am ready to load up a cooler with some whiting.


----------



## Chap (Mar 13, 2015)

Well I am going out to Tybee on Sunday morning to see if they are hanging around yet.


----------



## kramerfish53 (Mar 14, 2015)

going to king and prince sunday to see if they are there yet


----------



## Chap (Mar 14, 2015)

I am running out of patience.  If I can't find them at Tybee I'm going to find me some at Publix.


----------



## Pate55 (Mar 15, 2015)

The whiting bite turns on every year during the Final 4, Not the Elite 8, not the Sweet 16 but the Final 4.


----------



## Chap (Mar 15, 2015)

I didn't get out there today.  My little boy is sick and wanted me stay home with him.  Oh well, maybe next week.


----------



## Fatback1 (Mar 15, 2015)

I fished the low tide up to high today on Tybee (3/15). Nothing but plate sized Rays.


----------



## kramerfish53 (Mar 15, 2015)

had 28 10inch or bigger whiting today


----------



## Chap (Mar 15, 2015)

kramerfish53 said:


> had 28 10inch or bigger whiting today



Nice haul man!

Hey, what size hook are you using for whiting?


----------



## kramerfish53 (Mar 15, 2015)

no2 and no4


----------



## Chap (Mar 17, 2015)

Planning on putting my kayak in at Lazaretto Creek early on Saturday morning, so maybe I'll get on some whiting, amongst other things.


----------



## Fatback1 (Mar 21, 2015)

Tybee Island Surf Report

After enduring less than ideal conditions this evening from four o'clock to sunset (3/21), 15 knot E winds, 60 something degrees air temps and a springing tide. I managed to land my first three Whiting of the year. A fat 12", 11 1/2", and a 11". Again, like last weekend, a few plate sized Rays hit the sand all so. FDS for bait. Water temp hit 63.5 degrees today at Fort Pulaski NOAA station. 

The Whiting have made it to the Tybee surf, cool! Bite was mid-incoming tide.


----------



## Chap (Mar 22, 2015)

Fatback1 said:


> Tybee Island Surf Report
> 
> After enduring less than ideal conditions this evening from four o'clock to sunset (3/21), 15 knot E winds, 60 something degrees air temps and a springing tide. I managed to land my first three Whiting of the year. A fat 12", 11 1/2", and a 11". Again, like last weekend, a few plate sized Rays hit the sand all so. FDS for bait. Water temp hit 63.5 degrees today at Fort Pulaski NOAA station.
> 
> The Whiting have made it to the Tybee surf, cool! Bite was mid-incoming tide.



Nice, thanks for the heads up on that.  Was going to go out yesterday but ended up helping my father-in-law get some yard work done.  I am debating heading out there right now, but probably not going to make it today either.


----------



## gafshr (Mar 22, 2015)

Got a dozen nice whiting on squid on jekyll yesterday


----------



## Gibsonn (Mar 23, 2015)

Any of you guys mind sharing some insight on how to fish for the tasty whiting from a boat? I assume you would fish in deep water but is there anything in particular I should be looking for regarding depth, surroundings, and/or structure? Thanks in advance


----------



## gafshr (Mar 23, 2015)

Use a triple or double drop rig with either a quid or shrimp pretty much anywhere.  We caught a dozen nice ones right off the beach.


----------



## milltown (Mar 25, 2015)

How long will the whiting stay around St Simons?


----------



## milltown (Mar 25, 2015)

And how do you get to the king and prince to fish?  DO you have to walk down to it or can you just park there and fish?


----------



## kramerfish53 (Mar 25, 2015)

The king and prince is a resort on St. Simons, the spots are out in the ocean


----------



## milltown (Mar 25, 2015)

Any good beach spots for fishing on st simons or jekyll?  Thinking about trying to get over there in a week or two.


----------



## m1garand30064 (Mar 26, 2015)

milltown said:


> Any good beach spots for fishing on st simons or jekyll?  Thinking about trying to get over there in a week or two.



Just fish in front of the King and Prince from the beach.


----------



## milltown (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks, I will let y'all know how I do if I get over there.


----------

